# Remaining Fuel Amount when Onboard Computer Shows Zero Range



## nowosun (Dec 28, 2012)

Based on multiple observations, it is estimated 7 liter (1.85 US gal) fuel left in the fuel tank when the onboard computer shows zero range. For me, it means over 40 miles range before it gets dry.

Note - it is zero range, not when the low fuel alert lights up. Also, mine is 2.0T, if it matters.

I go to the same gas station and insert the nuzzle to the same depth every time. I recorded the distance covered since previous refueling and the amount of fuel filled. There were a few instances that I refueled shortly after the range estimate jumping to zero. For science, I did add back the "extra miles" covered based on the average fuel consumption.

Also, in case anybody wonders, my 2.0T averages 25 mpg on 50/50 highway/local driving. I go over 400 miles between refueling. Since my Atlas rolls only when there is a baby onboard, it is driven moderately. It still goes fast, just not racing traffic lights.


----------



## SPAAtlas (Jun 25, 2019)

Our SEL Premium showed 15 miles to empty when I filled it after a road trip home from Boston. It took 17 gallons to top it off.


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

nowosun said:


> Based on multiple observations, it is estimated 7 liter (1.85 US gal) fuel left in the fuel tank when the onboard computer shows zero range. For me, it means over 40 miles range before it gets dry.
> 
> Note - it is zero range, not when the low fuel alert lights up. Also, mine is 2.0T, if it matters.
> 
> ...


If you fill up as soon as the onboard computer states 0 mile range you can put 16.5 gallons in. The Atlas tank size is 18.6 gallons. I would much rather know that the mile range was accurate and not have another 2.1 gallons of fuel left. This is a new thing VW are doing. Of the 4 VW’s I’ve had the onboard computer lied about the range by 5 miles max not 40+.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

GjR32 said:


> Of the 4 VW’s I’ve had the onboard computer lied about the range by 5 miles max not 40+.


Which 4 were these? Every VW I’ve driven was more like what the OP stated. 0 range meant you had another half gallon or so left to get you another 20+ miles. This screwed me when I was in a Nissan Pathfinder as I ran out of gas for the first time in my life. :laugh:


----------



## nowosun (Dec 28, 2012)

GjR32 said:


> If you fill up as soon as the onboard computer states 0 mile range you can put 16.5 gallons in. The Atlas tank size is 18.6 gallons. I would much rather know that the mile range was accurate and not have another 2.1 gallons of fuel left. This is a new thing VW are doing. Of the 4 VW’s I’ve had the onboard computer lied about the range by 5 miles max not 40+.


In addition to technical difficulties, it opens the door for lawsuits by display the exact range estimate.

"The car still shows 2 mile range but it won't keep going.  VW must pay for the tow truck and my time spent waiting for it!"


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

Savvv said:


> Which 4 were these? Every VW I’ve driven was more like what the OP stated. 0 range meant you had another half gallon or so left to get you another 20+ miles. This screwed me when I was in a Nissan Pathfinder as I ran out of gas for the first time in my life. :laugh:


A GTi VR6, 2x R32’s, and a Phaeton. None of them gave you more than 5 miles when the range hit 0 miles. I know because I ran out of gas. A 2 gallon "reserve tank" is ridiculous. I’d much rather a larger tank to start with and an onboard computer that gives accurate range readings.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

I fail to see the point of whining about this. Why would anyone not fuel up after the tank is half empty, of even sooner if in cold weather. What is the advantage of ever getting close to empty?


----------



## SPAAtlas (Jun 25, 2019)

As an Atlas owner with a wife who takes the Low Fuel indicator as a personal challenge, I'm perfectly content knowing that she has fuel to spare when it tells her she's about to be sitting on the side of the road.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I don't get it I guess...pushing the tank limit. I just fill up with is at about 16 gal/light comes on. Easy. I know I have ~2 more gal. The OBDEleven mod that shows gallons of gas to fill up is v. helpful for this vs. the estimated range to empty.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> I don't get it I guess...pushing the tank limit. I just fill up with is at about 16 gal/light comes on. Easy. I know I have ~2 more gal. The OBDEleven mod that shows gallons of gas to fill up is v. helpful for this vs. the estimated range to empty.


I agree.

There are several articles why it's not good to run your tanks near empty. Here is one.

https://auto.howstuffworks.com/fuel...d-to-drive-car-with-nearly-empty-gas-tank.htm


----------



## ncraba01 (Apr 11, 2002)

SPAAtlas said:


> As an Atlas owner with a wife who takes the Low Fuel indicator as a personal challenge, I'm perfectly content knowing that she has fuel to spare when it tells her she's about to be sitting on the side of the road.


At least yours knows how. I don't think mind does... :facepalm:


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

*DesertFox* said:


> I agree.
> 
> There are several articles why it's not good to run your tanks near empty. Here is one.
> 
> https://auto.howstuffworks.com/fuel...d-to-drive-car-with-nearly-empty-gas-tank.htm


Yep, I can attest to that. I used to drive regularly in out-of-the-way places, and it wasn't always easy to get gas. I burned up the in-tank fuel pump on that car.

For people that deliberately run their tanks to near empty or beyond empty, then complain or get upset when they run out.....that's really funny. 
Y'all should probably get a lawyer and sue yourselves for gross idiocy.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

SPAAtlas said:


> As an Atlas owner with a wife who takes the Low Fuel indicator as a personal challenge, I'm perfectly content knowing that she has fuel to spare when it tells her she's about to be sitting on the side of the road.


our atlas is brutal on consumption, we get less than 500 KMs a tank, yet my wife still takes selfies with the gauge on empty.. she does that with all of our SUVs.. make me batty..


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

It is about 1.2-1.3 gallons for me, did the calculations today


----------

